#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Resume Templates and Samples for Engineers/ Engineering CV Templates and Samples >  >  Mechanical Engineering Resume/CV Template - Sample Mechanical Engineer Resume/CV

## josh_22

Hi FaaDoOs

Here i am sharing a sample resume of a mechanical engineer!

Hope it can be of some use to all of you...





  Similar Threads: Resume Sample Resume Template Sample of Product engineer resume PDF Download Sample resume for an experienced engineer Sample resume for that geeky engineer in you! [Full of data!!]

----------


## api

nice info...
thanks for shared

----------


## racheljimme

I am fresher in engineering field. I would like your format of mechanical engineering. In this way i make good quality resume.

----------


## evonbarrys

Here you write all type of resume the most common thing is that objective, educational qualifications, etc these are the most useful points in your resume so what kind of resume you write mention those points effectively.

----------


## kapuria07

gud work..thnx alot

----------


## gbilla.mech

thank u very much

----------


## tarakneel

thanks for sharing

----------


## BalaEzhil

Nice 1  :):  
Pretty Useful.. Thanks

----------


## pallav017

the sample resume is quite good.

----------


## sureshsharma578

thanks for providing me resume patern

----------


## Himanshu Samtani

its not downloading dude...what to do?????

----------


## Navjot Singh8

Thaku very much for this book

----------

